# Chevy



## PTairco (Sep 19, 2006)

470 lbs-That sounds great if you can afford the alloy block and heads. I guess my estimate is fairly conservative . An alloy block saves about 70 lbs I hear, and the heads about 40andI won't be using a PSRU and I'll have a fairly light prop. 


I should move this into the firewall section by now....


there ya go  [/beej]


----------

